# Bait Thievery



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Been having this issue for a while now. I am using a pompano rig with golden circle hooks. Live sand fleas as bait. When I cast out, After about 20 or 30 seconds, I start to feel nibbles, and then they stop. I reel it in to check my bait and nothing. Sometimes the sand fleas backs are left on there. Here is a pic of where I hook it, I think this might be the problem. I hook it there and out through the top.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Tight lines


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Problem*

Your problem is not how you hook the sandflea. Your problem is 4" catfish.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

yup.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bait Stealers*

Use a larger bait so they can't eat all of it before a big(ger) fish comes by. :thumbup: JMHO C2


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Is there anyway that I can prevent them from ruining my day?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Barracuda said:


> Is there anyway that I can prevent them from ruining my day?


It's something that you have to live with.

Those little fish are mostly scavengers that eat stuff off the bottom. They're just enjoying your contribution to the cause.

Use a larger bait or go to plastic. I use a secret which shall go unpublished at this time. :whistling: C2


----------

